# It did not take any more for him to rebel against the old habits



## Baltic Sea

Witam ponownie!

Czy "It did not take any more for him to rebel against the old habits" można przetłumaczyć jako "Wystarczyło to (już), aby się zbuntował przeciwko starym zwyczajom" lub "To przelało czarę goryczy i zbuntował przeciwko starym zwyczajom".

Dziękuję. Źródło: Termin ten pochodzi Dwumiesięcznika English Matters "Time to go green! World Vegetarian Day.Na stronie 32, w drugiej kolumnie, pierwszym akapicie, 3 zdaniu jest połowa zdania - tekst, o którym mowa:*It did not take any more for him to rebel against the old habits*.

Mowa jest o złym traktowaniu koni przez ojca amerykanina Monty Roberts.


----------



## dreamlike

_To wystarczyło by zaczął zwalczać stare nawyki.
_
Tak bym to najzgrabniej przełożył.


----------



## kknd

popieram – bardzo zgrabne i naturalne.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. Dreamlike's translation sounds really good.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> popieram – bardzo zgrabne i naturalne.



Ale bardziej odbiega od oryginału. _To __rebel_ to nie to samo co _zwalczać._


----------



## LilianaB

Było początkiem buntu przeciw, sygnałem do buntu -- maybe.


----------



## kknd

może lepsze byłoby „walczyć” – w języku polskim ze złymi nawykami istotnie się walczy. a może nawet coś takiego: „to wystarczyło, by stare nawyki zaczęły mu przeszkadzać”?


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all very much.


----------

